# Koni Reds or Koni Yellows



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

I would like to get a set of Koni shocks and struts for my car for autocross next year. It appears Koni makes two types Red & Yellow. Red being double adjustable used primarily for autocross and the Yellow being single adjustable used primary for sport/street.

I went out to Tire Rack's web site and it appears they only sell the Yellow (sport) for my car (2003 330i). Now I know a lot of you guys that autocross bought a set of Konis. Do you guys have the Yellows or the Reds? It appears Koni doesn't make the Reds for 330s, 325s, Z4s, Z3, etc. So I assume you guys bought the single adjustable Koni Yellows, right?

Can the Koni Yellows be adjusted so that they are substantially better then my stock shocks and struts on my 2003 330i ZHP? :dunno:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

If you want double adjustable shocks, TC Kline can help you out. (For more than twice the price of single adjustable shocks.)

Koni yellows are quite a bit better than the stock shocks and will have a much longer life. Remember to get top adjustable rear shocks (even though they require special shock mounts). Furthermore, TC Kline recommends E36 M3 rears for E46 applications, and IMHO, they're pretty nice.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Ground Control can also help you out with Double Adjustable conversions. But TC Kline also has a great reputation. A reasonable cost effective comprimise is single adjustabel fronts and double adjustable rears. If nothing else, this makes the rears adjustable without removing them from teh car like the standard single adjustables.

The big question is are you going to take the time and effort (testing, testing, and more testing) to actually make the adjustments in a systematic way?

If not, call Ground Cotntrol, have them ship you a set of single adjustable Konis pre-set for your car setup (meaning stock springs since you seem to run Stock class). GC will do this, and they know what they are doing.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks Nick, I'm looking at their site right now.

Pinecone, you bring up a good point about testing and adjusting.

I guess I should start out by asking a few questions...

What exactly will a better set of shocks and struts do for me on the track? I assume, that if you get adjustable shocks you can set them to full stiff to get the best performance. And by performance, I assume setting the shocks/struts to full stiff will help reduce body roll in the corners and ultimately help you to take corners faster.

What are some other ways that aftermarket shocks and struts affect the car? Is it as simple as setting the shocks/struts to full stiff before a race and then setting them to full soft (or somewhere in between) when using as your daily driver? I guess this is really what I'm after. However, if double adjustable shocks/struts will offer more on track performance then I would prefer those. I just don't have the knowledge (and a test track) to full test the adjustments.

When it comes to what I want, handling and performance is #1. Comfort and cost come in a distant, and I mean a long distant 2nd and 3rd.

And Pinecone you're right... I want to remain in the stock class so it's only the shocks, struts and shock mounts that I can replace.

What would you guys recommend me to get?

Thanks!!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

No, setting to full stiff is not necessarily the right thing.

Remember that when you set to full stiff, you're slowing the shock's rebound. Up to a point, stiffer is good, but then you reach a point where the springs aren't able to re-extend fully before the next turn... Eventually, they get fully compressed, spring rates go to infinity and you get snap oversteer (particularly likely in a slalom) or a big time push if your fronts compress too much. Of course, a big front bar would probably help prevent the front from compressing too too much.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Absolutely. If it was a matter of going full stiff, why have adjustables? 

It depends on the car, the driver adn the tires, and the course. They REALLY fast guys know how to adjust their shocks for various conditions.

Most people pick a middle setting and go for it. In that case why pay so much for all those adjustments?


----------

